# Trying stop smoking ...



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

It's VERY VERY hardI din't have a cig since yesterday night.I have a counter on my PC that tells how many cig you didn't smoke. It's 5 up to now (12 hours).My body feel good, but my mind is going crazy







... Will i succeed??10 minutes ago, i was close to ask to some one a cig but ...I don't know what will happen when i will be at home. My wife smokes.





















I have an hypno CD on "stop smoking". I cut some parts, and put what is left together. I'm listening to the continuous "playing endless" ("i choose not to smoke, i'm a non-smoker, i dislike....etc..").







What do you think?-----------


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Yes it is very very hard but it does get easier. I quit smoking a lot of years ago and I am so glad I did. You don't have a choice you have to quit smoking!!!Just don't it... every time you want a cigarette think all the negatives that go with it. Get the gum or the patch for now but PLEASE do not smoke!!!! http://www.quitsmokingsupport.com/home.htm


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

A friend of mine and I bought a video to stop smoking. It was truely frightening. It had little messages that flashed up saying 'you do not need to smoke' etc. Then it had colours, swirling and stuff. After that i didn't smoke for at least 3 days. But you are meant to watch it over and over again but i was too scared. I did not like that at all. I was worried that it had subliminal messages or something and was trying to convert me to some new religion or something.I gave up giving up now.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Good luck Bernard.


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Still going ....---7hours, 59minutes without smoking, 12 cig not smoked so far...No patch, nothing ..I have some sudden hard time ....Hard time will be at home since my wife is smoking....Yep ... it's not the first time i tryed and stopped .. i wasn't thinking it was so hard before ...---- bye---- get you updated. Thank's to everyone.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hang in there, Bernard. Quitting smoking is very difficult, so try to surround yourself with supportive people. Post here as much as you want.







I quit after 30 years, and it was hard. I'm glad I did, though. I feel much better.JeanG


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Bernard:How are you doing?JeanG


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

In case this might help I'll pass this on. I have a friend who wrote a book called "Mind Language" and he says that our brains skip over the word "not" so, Rather than giving ourselves messages like "I don't want to smoke", give message to our brain "I want clean air in my lungs". Even, according to his theory, using word "try" is unsuccessful. As: I will try to stop smoking or I am a "nonsmoker", say something like "I am a successful, healthy individual." Anyway just wanted to pass that on, probably most everyong already knows this but it helps to reinforce good stuff. J


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Hi allEverything is fine up to now.Friday and Saterday was pretty hard... Now it,s a lot easier. My neuro receptors for nicotine are returning to normal so i don't feel bad, nor something is missing. Now it's only (?? Hummm..) a question of mental when you'r with friends, or go outside to eat, or to work, ...or.So, now it's 4 days off that s**t...I hope it's the last time i will had to do such an effort (it,s not the first time i quit, last time was for one month).I have an Hypno CD now about "quiting smoking" too.My bowel is fine too. It's a bit hard to go to the toilet. I have to push... a lot. Looks i'v lost a bit the reflex...AnywayThank you to every ones.


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Bernard,Good for you...keep it up! You know nicotine is a stimulant and that is probably why you are some trouble right now. Your body will adjust to not having the stimulant before long. DON'T SMOKE!!!!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bernard, keep going great job!It maybe somewhat harder to treat smoking with HT then it is to treat IBS with HT, just fyi. There is a reason for this.Also this may effect your IBS some but it will go away again when things settle down, but remember that! Nicotine is used by the gut and effects the gut. And so does qutting on a stressor level. Keep the faith!Here is just a paper. http://www.healthatoz.com/atoz/news/abcnew...7741332985.html


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Congratulations, Bernard! Yes, I can remember going to the bathroom as soon as I lit up my first cigarette of the day! So it does get your going, and it will take a little bit for things to get back to normal now that you have quit. But, they will. Keep up the good work!







JeanG


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Hi allTuesday 21, 10:00 A.M. Working...---4Days 1h 33mn without smoking, 102cigarettes not smoked, $24.48 in the pocket, 8 heures 30 minutes more life.--------------Still going.I did the experiment and it doesn't seems that HT works "from scratch" *IF you don't do an effort by yourself*. There is a strong addiction to the drug. Nicotinic brain receptors need the drug whatever the suggestion done with HT is.But once the drug addiction is broken THEN the HT may does a great job by insuring *you stay drug free* by playing about all situations that you would normally smoke (like with friends) since those situations are more manageable and can be redirected.I normally prefers to broke the addiction "directly" without using patches or other stuffs because it takes a lot less time (about 2 or 3 days) than with patches (weeks). The drawback is that you become very irritable and you really feel very bad. It's like climbing a mountain. You can go directly to the top (short but hard) or turn around (long but lot less difficult). The problem in the second case is that you will have to fight against the drug AND the psychologic "smoking relationship" at the same time for a long amount of time. In the past i always failed because of the second point. Now with HT ... Now i just have to fight against the second point.--- have a nice dayTank you Eric about the link. Interesting


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

BernardI just wanted to share with you thats great...I quit smoking for 10 years and last year in August I started smoking again ...I wish every day that I didnt start again...I am thinking about quitting in June while I am on vacation







My friends looked at me and said no way...but I think I could do it better at that time because my mind will be occupied on other things and I know I will have to wear the patch..That really worked before..Stress really took me back to smoking..Anyway keep on working hard at it and you will be so proud of yourself...Hopefully one day soon I can share about me throwing those nasty things away...


----------



## pariclete (May 14, 2002)

I'm just wondering if Bernard quit because it was supposed to help IBS. Has anyone else quit smoking for this reason? Thanks,


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Hi XtianIBS is not my reason.I like hiking ....I already tried that 20 years ago. I quit for 1 full year. Then we were in a party. My wife was smoking (she never stopped). So i said ... "give me one, i'm cured...". I had 3.Next day, as soon as i was awake, i had that HORRIBLE feeling of something is missing and i need it!!! (it's like you'r missing food for a very very long time ...). Couldn't resist... This means that the nicotinic brain receptors stay there whatever the time elapsed.I read that nicotine bind to those special receptors in a poor manner at the very first because usually it's an internal product (analog to the nicotine but a bit different) that bind. So that you can quit easily at the beginning. With time, the receptors does an "auto-transformation" so that they adapt their shape to bind more precisely to nicotine (like the hole and the key). So if you stop smoking then as soon as you start again (even after a long time), then the nicotine bind strongly to those (molded) receptors since they are tuned to that stuff. Then you suffer like crazy as soon as you stop the next time.Note that stopping smoking didn't do anything in *my* case on the IBS in 1980...-----


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Hi ohnometoThat was always my case.I stopped so many time....An example of my stories:Last year: I stopped smoking in June. Had a "pseudo-sciatica" (old stuff i already had) COMING back few weeks after (i mean that scanner didn't shown anything but i can insure you that i had the same symptoms as a sciatica. May be IRM would had shown something). All my left leg was suffering like crazy. Couldn't drive more than 50 km sitting. No medication was helping (anti-inflammatory drugs were doing nothing but making my gut going crazy with D), Dr were no help... after 2 months, i resigned and re-started again smoking ...I know it was stupid, but at the time it was like a friend ...Note that my "pseudo-sciatica" is still there but at a very very very low level.-----------That is why i understand you ohnometo... I don't blame anyone...


----------

